
ChangXin Emerging as China’s First and Only DRAM Maker - baybal2
https://www.eetimes.com/changxin-emerging-as-chinas-first-only-dram-maker
======
baybal2
It's a little bit mind boggling how much Unigroup spent on DRAM. They had 5
separate memory projects in recent memory: Ziguang Group, Jihnua, Guoxin,
Innotron, YMTC, and 3 fab complexes built. Fabs cost in total of $70B.

Micron was also on the purchase list for $28B. It was shut down by activist
shareholders, and US govt.

7 something billions were spent on Jihnua. Jihnua got started with production
just to have it shut down when UMC bailed out. Their fabs were de-facto being
ran by UMC.

Guoxin — definitely went nowhere because of UMC. Also, around $5B+ sank

YMTC — dropped plans to make DRAM, now makes flash

Ziguang Group — no info in them, maybe just a new front for Jinhua

Innotron — is ChangXin after a rebranding. Does stack DRAM

Were they to simply develop everything in house, $70B would've been enough to
redo the RnD 10 times over... Often a shortcut is the longest way possible.

I can also mention Sino King Technology, which was project by Ex-Elpida CEO
with Unigroup which really didn't took of the ground because Sakamoto
requested... 1 million buck salaries for _all_ senior engineers.

